# June 17 '12 MECA Event in Fayetteville, TN at Bear Claw Paintball



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

2X MECA Event sponsored by D&J Car Audio at Bear Claw Paintball.
Here is the Flyer...http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/6-17-12TN.jpg
Come out for some MECA fun and bring a friend who deserves a few welts on their rear end.

Also I will be judging SQ. Could be a good tune up for a big show coming up.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Ok I want here from some people that are going to make this event!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I might try to make this event. I need all the tuning sessions I can get.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wish I could Dave, just for the paintball alone.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, that's not far at all. Would like to make this. wife works next weekend so probably won't happen fore, but maybe...

Dave, do you know if there will be any relief from the sun? Is this a parking lot show or indoors? 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

No I don't know anything about the venue. Try contacting the host of the show for moe info.


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

I cannot make this one. The system is apart as i chase noise demons in it. Will be ready for the Murphreesboro show on the 24th though.


----------

